# A new travelling companion



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Shortly I shall be on my travels again. During my walkabout, I hope to take a bunch of photos.

although I will have a newish laptop, I wanted something to backup on. I have various external drives, they are largish and require a separate power supply.

This little fella is just what I was looking for, it fits in a shirt pocket, is 1Tb, USB3 and takes it's power from the USB cable. It is very quick on both of my USB3 enabled machines :smile:

The picture shows how small it is :smile:


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

WoW! 

Quite a usefull find, Can you post a link to where you got it from, or let us know how much this costs? .

Thanks


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi A1tecice

Here is the link. I got mine via Amazon


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks DonaldG,

I read on Amazon that they can have quite a number of problems from the USB jack, Might want to be careful there :wink:.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Another couple of pics...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A1tecice said:


> Thanks DonaldG,
> 
> I read on Amazon that they can have quite a number of problems from the USB jack, Might want to be careful there :wink:.


I have had no problems at all - I have a USB3 card reader with the same connector - no problems


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

1 Tb? You'll need to take quite a few pics to fill that up :grin:

It's a neat looking bit of kit though - Luckily, Mrs WereBo's laptop still had lots of free-space on it, if we manage to get a holiday this year (hoping to get up to the Yorkshire Moors this time, I've not been back for 30 years or more :sigh


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It will get filled quick enough! my main camera is 21.5Mpx and I shoot in RAW and JPG - RAW @ 31Mb and JPG @ 7Mb = 37Mb per shot! 

We are planning a trip down under. So with my other camera with the fisheye or macro lens + MrsG's camera and my daughter's camera - the laptop will get heavy duty storage and this outboard will be the backup device for all of us... Hmmmm, maybe I should get another one :grin:


----------

